# My son in Artillery



## mineman65 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Haven't been here for awhile, hope you all are in good health!?

My son Atte finished his service in Army in June. He was stationed at Karelia Brigade, Karelia Artillery Regiment, 2nd Field Gun Battery and he served in Rocket Launcher unit as Radio Operator. Ofcourse he was also trained to operate with Rocket Launcers and Field Guns / Howitzers.


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice to see you mineman.
Your boy is looking good in his uniform, you must be very proud of him.

Well done Atte and good look in your new career


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Nov 12, 2011)

*Fire mission, fire mission!!!*

*As a fellow Gun Bunny/Ammunition Carrier Operator for a 155mm Self Propelled Field Artillery Battery, I have to say he made a fine choice.  I don't know a whole heck of a lot about Rockets, but as long as the bastards on the receiving end catch hell, well, that's good enough for me!!!

solthum
*


----------



## Miki88 (Oct 28, 2013)

if I say so myself! I can see him in doing well in any of those positions, but you can guess where I would prefer him to be.


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome Miki88
are you related to mineman's son in some way?


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 17, 2014)

We seem to have lost the image you initially posted mineman65.
If you could submit it as an attachment that would be great


----------



## traceymorales (Apr 30, 2014)

wow it’s a good things happy to see that..

http://www.pokiesslotmachines.com.au/games.php


----------

